# Fastest growing hardwood trees?



## Huskybill (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m thinking about growing a hardwood stand of timber for firewood what’s the fastest growing hardwoods for firewood?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 29, 2020)

Black locust grows like a weed around here and is very dense firewood.


----------



## uniballer (Apr 29, 2020)

Here too. But I see that Robinia pseudoacacia is now considered an invasive species in several states, including Connecticut, and prohibited in Massachusetts (I assume this means live plants, seeds, etc).


----------



## full chizel (Apr 29, 2020)

You better hope they grow real fast, Bill you are 70 years old do you plan on cutting firewood when you’re 100?


----------



## Plowmaster (Apr 29, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I’m thinking about growing a hardwood stand of timber for firewood what’s the fastest growing hardwoods for firewood?


There was a recent post "A new discovery" was claiming Southern Beech grew to 36 in diameter in 20 years super hard and excellent forewood.... this was in Ireland


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 30, 2020)

Silver Maple grow fast . Not the longest burning wood but they give a lot of btu's and are easy trees to process and give off nice cool shade while living. I would suggest planting 2 or more species. Disease could decimate 1 species easiar then multi species. May be black locust, silver maple and black cherry which is a fast grower also.


----------



## southpaw (Dec 10, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Black locust grows like a weed around here and is very dense firewood.


Agree on the Black Locust for sure . 

People around here say they are an invasive weed , don't know if that is true or not but they sure spread like that.

I have been managing them on my 10 acres for 25 years now but have stayed on them with a brush cutter to control the take over .

Biggest is around 14 "DBH and man they sure do burn hot .


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 10, 2020)

southpaw said:


> Agree on the Black Locust for sure .
> 
> People around here say they are an invasive weed , don't know if that is true or not but they sure spread like that.
> 
> ...


Yup. My uncle calls it 'high octane' wood. He can only burn it when it's real cold outside otherwise it causes issues with the fire going out because the water stays so hot the wood burner doesn't call for heat enough.


----------



## southpaw (Dec 11, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Yup. My uncle calls it 'high octane' wood. He can only burn it when it's real cold outside otherwise it causes issues with the fire going out because the water stays so hot the wood burner doesn't call for heat enough.


Usually will mix in with the oak or ash that gets burned in my wood stove 

Yes it is certainly a cold weather wood and I don't use until the single digits come around , even then I never load the stove with all Locust


----------



## ATH (Dec 24, 2020)

Mulberry - very fast grower. High BTUs. trashy tree

Birch.

I have a white oak that is growing about an inch in diameter per year...

Ash was a great option...

Silver maple isn't a bad option like @Brushwacker said.

I'd plant trees that will also be valuable timber. Plant them on 8x8 spacing. Thin to get firewood, let the remainders turn into logs. Depending on where you are and soil types what you plant can be variable.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 24, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Black locust grows like a weed around here and is very dense firewood.


And the better part is you don't need to replant to get another one growing. When you cut down a black locust, the roots regenerate new saplings. The trick is to brush cut and maintain the area, cut out the ones you don't want.

As the saying goes, cut a locust down and 20 more come to the funeral.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2020)

full chizel said:


> You better hope they grow real fast, Bill you are 70 years old do you plan on cutting firewood when you’re 100?


LOL, They must have him on steroids and pain killers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 30, 2020)

capetrees said:


> And the better part is you don't need to replant to get another one growing. When you cut down a black locust, the roots regenerate new saplings. The trick is to brush cut and maintain the area, cut out the ones you don't want.
> 
> As the saying goes, cut a locust down and 20 more come to the funeral.



That's what poplar does here.

If I let my back lawn go without moving for more than a week or so, I have poplar coming up all along the back corner next to the woods.


----------



## champion221elite (Jan 11, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> That's what poplar does here.
> 
> If I let my back lawn go without moving for more than a week or so, I have poplar coming up all along the back corner next to the woods.


Same here. My property is loaded with Poplar. Must be a regional or soil thing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 11, 2021)

Whoops, that should be mowing, not moving.


----------



## Howsitgoineh (Jul 6, 2021)

Hawthorne trees grow big fast. Very good burning hardwood. Plants itself all over my yard like crazy though it's just a massive weed.

Also Manitoba Maple, grows like you wouldn't believe. I cut one at the stump and within a few weeks it sprouts into a 3ft bush.. it can be pretty gnarly and twisted but splits easy. Burns ok not great though

I hope you find what you're looking for - this thread has been very informative for me


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 10, 2021)

Someone told me pin oak grows quick but I need a mix of hardwoods.


----------



## Hickahollar (Aug 19, 2021)

I think the fastest growing hardwood tree is the royal empress tree. I know its stinks when you cut it dosent get probably no more than 50 feet tall on average. It is a very soft hardwood so I cant imagine it would produce as good of heat as pin oaks or red oaks.(some hybrid pin oaks grow quite fast I'm sure the nearest ag school could help). But if you can grow the empress tree its said you can cut them down in 5 years. But it's a weed tree also. Both it and locust trees are legumes they make their own nitrogen.


----------



## LoneOak (Aug 20, 2021)

The Nuttall Oak (aka. Pin oak) is the fastest growing hard wood. It is also highly attractive to large game animals if you like to hunt.


----------



## ATH (Aug 23, 2021)

Nuttal oak is Quercus texana - a southern tree.

Pin oak is usually Q. palustris

Northern pin oak is Q. ellipsoidalis


----------

